

Apache communication with lisp process - raocah

i am trying to use apache in front of my lisp environment. for the intercommunication i use mod_lisp2.c and i try to listen apache by hunchentoot. i have made changes to my httpd.conf as stated in the mod_lisp2.c publisher&#x27;s site. but i cannot make it happen. on browser i see internal server error when i point to apache.<p>What is the problem there? Is anything abnormal or missing. (freebsd 9, apache22, clozure cl, hunchentoot)<p>I want to be up and go and build my project and use lisp for it. but this gives too much hassle. no problem with the availability of libs to use there are plenty awesome in quick lisp. but with respect to lisp implementation or apache configuration there are options with each missing parts. should i change my idea of using lisp and switch to another environment, like Python, Ruby, PHP?
======
bliti
Re: [http://www.cliki.net/mod_lisp](http://www.cliki.net/mod_lisp)

From the project page there are some adjustments to be made:
[http://dpworks.net/miscellanea/mod_lisp-
lighttpd.html](http://dpworks.net/miscellanea/mod_lisp-lighttpd.html) Did you
follow those?

Why don't you post what you have already done and we can work from there.

~~~
stevekemp
The other important piece of missing information is anything from the tail of
the server's error-log.

